# R.G.Peel Construction pics and vids thread



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are some pics and videos of the plows pushers and blowers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/grantpeel?feature=mhum


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a good looking rig. Is that a load trail trailer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, load max. its the same company just their heavier line of trailers.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just watched your video. That S185 does a pretty good job with the 10ft'er. I thought it might be to big. Guess not


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

You need a 2 speed, do you leave your truck running all the time? I love the look of your truck,
must because I have the same one, I have'nt drove mine since fall guess I just hate rust I want it to last,
anywas you have a very nice setup congrats


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

how come the fender lights don't work on the drivers side?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Jelinek61;1231057 said:


> Just watched your video. That S185 does a pretty good job with the 10ft'er. I thought it might be to big. Guess not


For someone that dosent know how to run equipment properly, or matches a machine to a job inproperly......you would be correct.

Great vids R.G. ! !


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Trembley, your truck looks really good too. You have good taste. Shortbox duallies all the way! My fender light was corroded and shorting the fuse for all of my tailights. I disconnected the harness while I wait for a new one. Sharp eye though! I don't leave the truck running all the time. Only was running there because I was only going to be 30 mins and wanted it to still be warm. Under normal cricumstances it is plowing at the same time as the bobcat but the plow was broken so I lugged the bobcat from site to site. Two speed will be on my next one for sure, but meantime this does just fine. I plow a grocery store/stripmall complex for ppm with this and it gets the job done in less than 3 hours each time. 

Snocrete, thanks bud. I knew when I posted that you'd like that. Rumour has it you like the bobcats yourself. I may end up switching to a taller tire with a truck tread, as you mentioned, for next year. This machine wasn't supposed to be on snow this year. I got the contract last minute. I had an 8 ft box as a loaner while I was waiting for this 10 so when I got the extra contract I just told them to sell the 8 ft to my account as well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are some during and after vids of cleaning a curb line with the blower. It shows how accurately it can place the snow (on the concrete island). 









Also, another vid of the snoway rev being pushed by a ford dually.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

how is that snoway? seems like it moves really slowly....


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I have smaller orfices in the hydraulic system to slow in the hydraulic system to slow it down. It is pretty heavy so when it moves fast it really throws the truck around. I like smoother better. 

It has some problems that are typical to snoway Revs, but they keep replacing it and it keeps moving large quantities of snow as you can see in the vid, so I'm happy with it. In a couple years when the kinks are all worked out I'll likely buy some more.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good Grant.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice looking equipment you have!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Great vids Grant.
Do you always blow your your curblines after plowing?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave and Bertog.

No Johnny, just that night there was a bunch of packed stuff and the blower does a nice scrape. Last years deal involved blowing all the sidewalks and the curblines all night, no pusher. It is rare to have enough large sidewalk in a row to make that worthwhile but where we did it looked great.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

What's the horizontal ram for on the back of the snowblower unit?

Nice equipment


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

The ram is actually on the loader. It is connected to the bobtach levers to alow them to open and close from inside the cab so you can switch attachments without getting out.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Good song 

And nice equipment


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of the M series T 650 digging/loading sand as well as unloading stone from a flatbed. Incredibly stable/powerful/comfortable. Bobcat really hit the nail on the head with this machine series. I want to upgrade my excavator and wheeled skidsteer to this type as well when its time. The final pic is the end result of the new retaining wall on a sand dune in Wasaga Beach.


----------



## FORDPLOWER1 (Feb 18, 2011)

wow nice job! and a great view too, cant beat that tymusic


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job on the wall, where abouts in wasaga beach was this? Looks like you run a very professional operation.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys,

3ipka I sent an email to your company the other day to which Micheal responded. I bought another skidsteer and truck last summer so I'm actively looking for new regular customers in order to further build the business. I'm therefore reaching out to companies like yours to see if we can work together. This kind of work (rock/concrete/base for interlock) is the kind I prefer and would like more of. Even though I see you have a nice skidsteer and backhoe yourself, you may find that hiring certain things to us will work well for both of our companies. Obviously it will be cheaper for you to spread your own topsoil etc.... with your own equipment but tight access jobs, heavy grapple work like armour stone etc... we are able to do so cheap that you can still make a hefty markup on us, get the job done fast, and make money off the rest of the project.

A lot of the work that we do is like this for other landscape companies. Because I get my stone/gravel etc... straight from my brother in law at the quarry, there is room for everyone to make money. Check out http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&tid=1296127660412#!/group.php?gid=114958011851001 to see how we work and the uniformity/quality of our construction. As I mentioned in my email to Micheal, if you guys have a project where you think we could be of assistance, don't hesitate to try us. If, at the end of the first day, you feel that it was not worth the money to hire us, I will credit your bill 3 hours to make sure that it was.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea he forwarded it to me and it sounds like we can make something work. I am looking forward to
the end of winter and the start of hardscaping season.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Grant, what kind of pricing can we get on trailer loads of armour stone? Where's the quarry?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Johnny, we'll discuss over lunch one day. It depends on quantity but cheap. The quarry my bro in law works in is bobcaygeon but most of my friends from back home pull rock for a living.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

who do you use and what do they charge/ton if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Typically $45 a tonne plus trucking. We dont have per tonne flat rate as every job is different.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

A pic of Adam setting up piles for me with the chevy.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice looking equipment! Does your s185 has high flow hydraulics?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

No, standard flow only.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Been a great start to the season this week, we started off with a bit of ductbank/hydrovault installaton and some sidewalk, a cement pad, and about 1200 ft of cable burial with the chain trencher. I included these pics because I know there are some bobcat lovers on this site. This is part of what we do with them when its not snowy out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I also figured I should post this to take a bit of heat off of Chad for posting pics of doing things that could be viewed as "improper".


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

R.G.PEEL;1275274 said:


> I also figured I should post this to take a bit of heat off of Chad for posting pics of doing things that could be viewed as "improper".


im sure everybody does things "improper" with their own equipment. if you make the payments and pay for the repairs i feel that anything goes IMO. you should see some of the things ive done with my own equipment  i really like that pic tho LOL. Keep em coming.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I like that stone retaining wall you did. Thumbs Up

Is that black Pete dump yours?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Nope, I don't get into trucking. In our area there are too many people who own them and its pretty cut throat. I can get tandems at 55 an hour sometimes and triaxles from 70. That doesn't warrant the investment, insurance, risk etc... The one in the pic is a guy I saw in town when we were working up there. I asked him to come by and he even had a dumpsite wanting clean sand just around the corner so it worked well. Nice truck too.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you do much Conduit work? working for Bell or Rogers would be a great money maker


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Yah, we do quite a bit of it. We have a few electrical contractors as customers. We usually work on the private side though, not for hydro or com companies. We pick up at the property line and run to a transformer and then distribute it throughout the properties. This is a ductbank we ran in aurora last year.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

R.G.PEEL;1275274 said:


> I also figured I should post this to take a bit of heat off of Chad for posting pics of doing things that could be viewed as "improper".


HAHA that pictures awesome 
But why do I bet nobody's gonna say nothing  Its all politics


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

The ramps on my float don't go tight enough together for this to climb and they are too narrow to just go up one. I found myself thinking WWCD or "what would chad do?" thats what I came up with. Thought you'd like that one buddy.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

R.G.PEEL;1275309 said:


> The ramps on my float don't go tight enough together for this to climb and they are too narrow to just go up one. I found myself thinking WWCD or "what would chad do?" thats what I came up with. Thought you'd like that one buddy.


"WWCD"

OMG THAT WAS WAYYY TOO FUNNY 

Im in tears here from laughing soo hard!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1275309 said:


> The ramps on my float don't go tight enough together for this to climb and they are too narrow to just go up one. I found myself thinking WWCD or "what would chad do?" thats what I came up with. Thought you'd like that one buddy.


It's time to get another ramp.:waving:


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats WWJDDD


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Cools pics R.G.! Love the one of the t650 lifting the mt52. I have a good friend with a mt52, and have rented it from him on a few occasions....awesome little machines. 

I did a search on "hydra vaults". All I found was that they seem to blow up alot? I know they have something to do with elec....but what are they exactly? It must be a Canadian thing?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

nope, not a canadian thing. Anywhere that they bury electrical services they need vaults with manholes along the length of it so they can pull wire from various points along the way. The one in the picture is where the transformer will sit. the wires come in from the bottom. Surely illinois has buried hydro? These are what's under your green box (transformer) on the street corner.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

gotchya. guess i just never heard that term before.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I figured you might want to see this RG. I found slight cracking in the welds around this area...and as you can imagine there is alot of stress in this area. So we added some extra steel, and I think we have prevented a future breakdown. 

BTW, my BC pushers are going into ther 6th & 7th seasons. I know yours are newer, but still an area to keep an eye on.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you sir, mine are still warrantied, so I'll leave them for now. I always appreciate the input from someone like yourself with the same equipment. Its like a peek into the future of where things could fail and I should keep an eye.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Another area we decided to beef up before failure in the field....1rst pic is showing the stock form, 2nd is of it beefed up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of what's been keeping us busy this fall. We're building a large stone retaining wall and using nights/weekends/raindays to paint the S185 so it will look good for a couple more seasons. All done now, no more rust just waiting on decals. Also sent the 05 ford to the body shop to get painted (see tremblay? It can plow, make money, and still look shiny and rust-free! lol. The 08 got a new salter on Friday. Thats about all for me this fall.
Anyways, here's the stone wall: 370 tons of armour stone up to 14ft at the highest point. Started midway through NOVEMBER!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

And the S185's facelift. Greywynd can be seen working some magic on the back door.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

And the 08 ford with its new salter, 05 ford with its shiny new paint.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I really like that armour stone you used. Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wall looks great R.G., hope you have it all done before all this rain, the season is pretty well coming to an end, we shut her down yesterday now to get the snow equipment ready


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh we like the shiny!!

Truck and salter look good! 

Taking a closer look, I was running the E80 excavator in the wall pics too. This rain will definitely put the halt on that job for a day or two. As much as I don't want it, the ideal scenario for that job would be about 2-4" of frost, but no snow. There's very little digging left to do, mostly wall building and backfilling with clear stone, so frost wouldn't affect us much. Snow however would make it interesting, handling stone on forks and so on with some snow on it is very interesting, slippery as can be!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That job does look good.....pretty uniform for armour stone. Great work!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

That's all Greywynd's doing, I just buy the coffees! Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's some pics of us installing the polar tracks on the T650. I'm excited to see if they were worth the $$$.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

great pictures


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow nice equipment but you must have very high repair bills owning Fords and Bobcats.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a project I've been working on for the last couple days. My bro in law is a welder and he did a great job on this. Can't take much credit though, he did all the welding/fitting. I just cut the pieces and painted.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool...is it a solid mount? or did you make an attachment plate like the BC pushers? Is that more than 10ft?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

We made the mounts like the bobcat system. Its a 12 footer though!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

sharp pusher, please post more pics of it!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1373147 said:


> We made the mounts like the bobcat system. Its a 12 footer though!


Sweet! Pics of mount?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

All the pics I have of it are in the canadian weather thread under weather discussions.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's a couple of quick vids I have from this fall.

This is the mini ex taking apart a sienna stone wall





This shows the lift height of the T650





This shows the T650 cutting a rough grade.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Here you go Grant...they might have trouble sifting thru 1500 pages...


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Got a good day in before the rain started yesterday. Can't believe we're still building in the middle of Dec. Nice to be able to make a bit of extra cash before the snow flies. There's brown boot prints on all the stones but when they're washed it will all be kota black. Really nice stuff to work with.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice looking steps! Let Pete know he did okay laying the tiles too! LOL!! 

I got asked today about a set of stone steps up this way, going to try to swing by and get some measurements/pics in the next day or two to put some numbers together.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I am a fan of the look of that kota black, but the guys complained about it splitting when they were cutting it. How do you find it? Although my Masons always have something to complain about, haha


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Good diamond blades go a long way. Any of that indian stone is very dense. The cheaper blades don't stand up so well. We tried! I picked up a premium diamond blade from hilti and couldn't be happier. We cut steps no problem with it, all the way til the saw bottoms out. On this job we'll be cutting a 6' step lengthwise and using it as a garden edger that matches the rest.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea, that could be it as well. We were cutting alot if 2" stuff so not as much tolerance for error/vibration as a thick step. Maybe I will be sure thy have fresh blades next time we use it.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good buddy. Kota black looks wicked up against red brick


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

It does. Can't take credit for the choice though. Greystone made the design. I just slammed it in.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How you say?!?!.........awesome!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Gotta love Hilti!


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks good very nice work


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's a couple short vids I took during Friday night's cleanup.

First time we got to use our polar treads. Need a bigger box now because they grip awesome.






My driver Luke cleaning out the loading docks at a warehouse and carrying the snow to the far end of the lot


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are the pics of the cylinder I had made for my snoway megablade revolution, and what it looks like installed. We went from a 1" diameter rod which is absolutely ridiculous and way to small. The new one is a 1.5" rod and a much stronger piston/seals. We'll see how it stands up as the old one has been replaced many times under warranty.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Also Luke at the far end of a long push with the pusher full.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1425360 said:


> Here's a couple short vids I took during Friday night's cleanup.
> 
> First time we got to use our polar treads. Need a bigger box now because they grip awesome.
> 
> ...


Nice! Polar tracks work good dont theyThumbs Up. I'm suprised you didnt do a video of the 12fter. I'd like to see a vid of the 650 pushing that thing across a lot, full of snow. Building a 12fter might be a summer project for me this year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

They really do Snocrete, I bought them largely on your glowing recommendations of them and I have to say thank you and that you were absolutely right about them. The 12 ft box was one that I built for a friend of mine, PPM on this site. He has it on a small Terex articulating loader. I may build one for the 650 over the summer though. I'd like to try it out with PPM's first though. Maybe I can sweet talk him into letting me borrow it for a night to see if it has the traction for a 12.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Your blackberry camera sucks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1425393 said:


> They really do Snocrete, I bought them largely on your glowing recommendations of them and I have to say thank you and that you were absolutely right about them. The 12 ft box was one that I built for a friend of mine, PPM on this site. He has it on a small Terex articulating loader. I may build one for the 650 over the summer though. I'd like to try it out with PPM's first though. Maybe I can sweet talk him into letting me borrow it for a night to see if it has the traction for a 12.


Glad to hear it!

I didnt know the 12fter you built was for someone else.....I bet the 650 would handle it better than what most would think, now that it has the polar tracks.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

musclecarboy;1425397 said:


> Your blackberry camera sucks.


Your existence sucks but I don't post complaining about it do I?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1425402 said:


> Your existence sucks but I don't post complaining about it do I?


Yeah F you too! You can buy the beer next time with that attitude


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I probably will anyway cuz you "won't have your wallet" lol


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1425422 said:


> I probably will anyway cuz you "won't have your wallet" lol


I always have my wallet (because of how much I get pulled over), just no cash


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Grant. I'm sure your fiance wish's you could get the bigger cylinder mod also.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm working on a portfolio of some of our work for showing new customers. Here are some finished pics of the jobs. I've posted some of them before during construction, but not complete.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Both look great but #39 is choice. Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted some new videos to youtube of last saturday's storm.

Here is one of me and Branden plowing as a team with two trucks.





These two show the new custom lift cylinder's power and the volume of snow this blade can move.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1454962 said:


> I posted some new videos to youtube of last saturday's storm.
> 
> Here is one of me and Branden plowing as a team with two trucks.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the cylinder mod worked for you.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1454962 said:


> I posted some new videos to youtube of last saturday's storm.
> 
> Here is one of me and Branden plowing as a team with two trucks.
> 
> ...


Finally your box was able to last a whole night


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1426306 said:


> I'm working on a portfolio of some of our work for showing new customers. Here are some finished pics of the jobs. I've posted some of them before during construction, but not complete.


Now that's a nice job. You should get Chad to come work for you maybe he'll learn something.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1456558 said:


> Now that's a nice job. You should get Chad to come work for you maybe he'll learn something.


Ouch. LOL:laughing:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I gotta say its funny the chevy was doing all the stacking not the Revolution 

Beautiful job pics Grant... I'm sure I could learn alot working with you as well


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

musclecarboy;1456549 said:


> Finally your box was able to last a whole night


Now Now, be accurate with the jabs. The rev has had lots of issues but was always able to last all night. It often needed repaired the following day, but worked the whole night.

I grenaded an angle cylinder when I caught a heaved walkway with a corner. That night I had to take it off and finish with the skid. The next day was when I had to get you and shawn to come cover my route while the cylinder was being fixed.

Other than that it was lift cylinders having blowby or valves not holding. It would always perform, just would often try to lower on its own and need lifted back up. I admit breaking. If it was not lasting through the events, it would be gone.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Triple L;1456570 said:


> I gotta say its funny the chevy was doing all the stacking not the Revolution
> 
> Beautiful job pics Grant... I'm sure I could learn alot working with you as well


Lol, that's only because if it were the other way around it would take 10 minutea for the chevy to back up!

The old farmers just breakin your balls. He likes when the children squabble! I've always said the best company to work with any kind of equipment (dirt or snow) would be all owner operators on piecework contracts with each having some skin in the game. Unfortunately none of us would make what we'd like to in that scenario.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So do you or snocrete have any more bids of the track machine with polar tracks pushing snow? I have a 2004 T300 that just sits in my shop all winter because it sucks so much in the snow. I am so skeptical of the polar tracks due to how bad my normal tracks are in the snow. So any insight would help


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1456832 said:


> So do you or snocrete have any more bids of the track machine with polar tracks pushing snow? I have a 2004 T300 that just sits in my shop all winter because it sucks so much in the snow. I am so skeptical of the polar tracks due to how bad my normal tracks are in the snow. So any insight would help







There are other vids on that account, some have the T190 playing around with a 8 or 10ft pusher.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

No vid I can take would be enough to show you. The machine currently only has an 8 ft box which was borderline too heavy for it with the stock tracks (same as your 300 and within a couple hundred pounds). It slipped all over and was terrible.

Put it this way, go buy some. If you don't see a night and day difference I'll buy them from you. Not only do they go from 18" to 12" which is way higher ground pressure, the tread pattern is such that only about 1/4 of the track's footprint actually contacts asphalt. Very smooth and very gripping.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

If I ever meet snocrete in person, I owe him a beer for convincing me to buy them. Also, keep in mind that vid of him pushing a ton of snow no problem is with a machine that is almost 3000 lbs lighter than your T300! They truely are amazing and I'm sure greywynd, who has pushed with them quite a bit now will chime in the same. You can literally take a full pusher to the end of a lot without slipping, and then push it right up the pile like a ramp. Unbelievable.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So no issues in a loading dock when back dragging out? Taking a full pusher all the way across a lot seems so far fetched to me. I hate that I have a t300 with 1500 hours, cab, heat and pilot controls just sitting in the heated shop all winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Mark pushes the whole way accross the lot, spins, pushes the otherway spins, etc.... In the North/south direction. Then takes the dense piles and pushes straight through them from East to west. No problem at all. And I'm well aware of how crappy your T300 is on snow with the 18s.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok cool. Well I will consider these for next year. You guys know what kind of prices you saw for them? My bobcat dealer is horrible here so I get all my stuff out of area or online. Just wondering a ball park number for a set


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

$2650 buy them from bridgestone. Our dealers up here don't sell them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

You have any issues with the snow freezing up in drive sprocket? I worry about plowing all night then leaving it on lot for a few days in cold weather and the snow packs in there and is frozen solid. Knowing my luck, one of my guys would stap a track or ruin a drve motor


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Not even close. We use mine on dirt as well, and though we clean them out at night, they still have mud around them usually. They are so much stronger than the bit of frozen material it is no issue. With snow, it can't happen anyways. When you're done plowing, the track and drives are hot. Any snow melts and dries. Worst case you have a wet drive which freezes a 1/4" of ice. Never a block like you are asking.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I see you had your questions answered Sullivan. But I'll quote and touch on it a little also.....sometimes it gets through better when you hear it againThumbs Up



R.G.PEEL;1456852 said:


> If I ever meet snocrete in person, I owe him a beer for convincing me to buy them.


Thanks, I'll remember that................trust me



R.G.PEEL;1456902 said:


> $2650 buy them from bridgestone. Our dealers up here don't sell them.


I was gonna say $2400-$2800 for that size machine..?..?..?...



SullivanSeptic;1456911 said:


> You have any issues with the snow freezing up in drive sprocket?


NEVER......dirt/mud is a different story.



R.G.PEEL;1456915 said:


> Not even close. We use mine on dirt as well, and though we clean them out at night, they still have mud around them usually. They are so much stronger than the bit of frozen material it is no issue. With snow, it can't happen anyways. When you're done plowing, the track and drives are hot. Any snow melts and dries. Worst case you have a wet drive which freezes a 1/4" of ice. Never a block like you are asking.


X's 2



SullivanSeptic;1456867 said:


> So no issues in a loading dock when back dragging out? Taking a full pusher all the way across a lot seems so far fetched to me.


You clicked on the youtube link I posted, right? I didnt measure the area, but in the 1 vid where the machine is making long passes.....its 300ft+/- i'd guess??? Its hard to tell in that vid, but some of the snow was 3 - 4 inches deep, and in other spots it was 10-12 inches deep.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I saw that. I am amazed. It's just hard to believe the machine can be that much better. Mine is so bad I can barely drive on pavement to load the salt trucks. But it's good to see it in action. Not that you need to do it, but I would love to see a true comparison of the standard tracks vs polar tracks using the same T300. Maybe if I get a set i'll do one. Thank again guys


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Almost every snow we've had this year is wet, heavy stuff, and often the kind that when you drive on it, turns icy/greasy. 

Running the 650 of Grant's, I've had the 8' box overflowing with that kind of snow and it keeps pushing. Didn't want to turn so well with that, but could stop, back up, move around and get that whole pile going in a different direction again. My son was with me and took some pics a week or so ago, I'll have to see if he got anything decent or not, forgot to look. 

Backdragging I haven't had a chance to try in deep snow, maybe 4-5" max, but no issues so far. The sites we're on, with running boxes, we don't need to backdrag much. However, running into a corner, then turning 90 degrees with the box loaded with some snow doesn't bother them at all and works well. 

I'm quite impressed with them, and wouldn't hesitate to buy a set if I had a tracked skid myself I wanted to put on snow duty.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Back to work! I was working on this wall with RG Peel and greywynd last week. This was what we acomplished Friday alone, the rest of the week was mostly demo/cleanup/prep.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Quick video of the grapple used to place rock and clean up the deck waste.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

With winter over so early, we've started a project at my parents' house. When they bought it, the back of the house, and the backyard were terribly neglected. We have changed it quite a bit already, and I will post more pics as we go.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the fireplace we're building on the lower patio. It will be surrounded by 800 sq ft of massive 3"flag


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks awesome........nice to see some work pics after this dismal winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Update on project "Parent's house".


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the flag stone we will be using to build the patio on the lower level.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

That's going to be awesome when it is finnished I wish I had the know how and equipment to do stuff like that.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like you made some good progress this weekend. It's looking good!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Been working on the structure for the footbridge across the back of the house. Got it all painted, assembled, placed and anchored now. We will be decking this with ipe and having a railing made of an ipe handrail and iron pickets between ipe posts. We don't do much decking, Hopefully this is strong enough lol.


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's going to be awesome when you get it all finished.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Update: Flagstone is 1/3 complete, made and placed the tops over the wood storage boxes, made the stone chimney cap. Also made a 7"hearth stone from limestone with a black inlaid limestone feature. It will seat into the void in the center of the hearth. Also have the ipe deckboards installed. There are only full boards, and very small joints. Still need to build the railing and cut/face the edge of the bridge.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope your parents don't decide to sell next year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol, if they do i deserve a part of the profits!

We did some more work on it today. Setting the hearth stone, mortaring the joints around the lids of the wood boxes etc...

Also, its my father's birthday today. So what we did was have him a custom grill made up for cooking over the wood fire. My bro-in-law is a millwright so he welded it all up out of 3/8 stainless rod. We will put legs on it and a 4" backsplash with "dad's big ass grill" lasered out of it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Getting close to finished. All the hardscape is done, now its just cleanup, lighting, and lots of details.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's the finished pictures of a driveway I built in conjunction with Greystone landscaping.

Hopefully the next pics I have to post will be of snow!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that techo?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

No, unilock courtstone


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks good Grant. No rush for those snow pictures.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Driveway looks very nice Grant!....."about" how much would one pay for a project like that?? I'm assuming thats a larger ($$$$$) driveway job than avg for you guys??


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Snocrete, Normally you would be correct. that job would be about $110 000. This customer was extremely important and is connected to a TON of other work so we did this at an EXTREME discount.The customer provided the bricks, and It was cheaper than most single car driveways.

Greystone landscaping is a close friend of mine and we do a lot of work together. He was asked to do this project and he brought us in. When he explained who it was that owned the house, we both agreed to do it at cost. Together we only billed $22 000. That makes it one of our biggest driveways, but the smallest ($$$) for us.

Join our facebook group http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/114958011851001/ there are some pictures of this project under construction as well as some others.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Didn't want to jinx it until I heard the good news. Tonight was the Unilock awards. This project just won an award.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats. The one pic it looks like a light is installed in the soldier course, is that unilocs solar light? I installed them on a job and ended up taking them out and recessed another type of fixture in because they would just barely glow and not cast any light.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, it is. The customer supplied all unilock product for this. The solar lights are more of a marker where the edge is rather than a real uplight as you mention. 

I prefer the hardwired inlite fixtures. We installed 8 uplights and over 20 fixtures total at the stone project in my parents' back yard and it looks spectacular at night. They are planning their front yard for the upcoming season and we will be bordering the driveway with inlite


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted pictures during the summer of the project we did for my parents' back yard. Here are the finished shots of it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Grant the place looks great. They must be pretty happy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

And now all we have left to do is the whole front yard!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

cet;1536876 said:


> Grant the place looks great. They must be pretty happy.


Yah, they really love it. They threw a party in the fall and had about 40 people out there. If the neighbour would take a bit of pride in their property it would be even nicer. I've thought of offering to creamate his giant pile of rotting brush thats right at the fence for him. You can see it in the picture to the left of the fireplace.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Although the paver drive looks very nice....Its not what I would do....but its all personal preference.

Now your parents patio with the big stones....that I love.


You guys do nice work Grant! Congrats on the award!


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

snocrete;1537180 said:


> Although the paver drive looks very nice....Its not what I would do....but its all personal preference.
> 
> Now your parents patio with the big stones....that I love.
> 
> You guys do nice work Grant! Congrats on the award!


Let me guess................Stamped Concrete...................:salute:

The work looks Awesome...............


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Snocrete, Natural stone is my favourite too. There is no competition between even the nicest manmade product vs natural. The stone we used on that job was 3"-4" thick. Those kinds of jobs I really love working on. Unfortunately, the price sways most people to the easy, man-made stuff. I have one last stone job starting tomorrow. 40 ton delivery around lunchtime and then We need to try to slam it before christmas.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

TJSNOW;1537185 said:


> Let me guess................Stamped Concrete...................:salute:


As opposed to pavers...hell yes.Thumbs Up But in all honesty, doing the "whole" driveway in either(pavers or stamped) is not my taste. I like just a border (or border 's') of either.



R.G.PEEL;1537367 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Snocrete, Natural stone is my favourite too. There is no competition between even the nicest manmade product vs natural. .


I totally agree, when talking patios or walkways in a resi setting!!!...it looks killer!!!......But costs are not feasible for most people, which in turn creates a huge market for stamped concrete and/or pavers. I would guess a patio like your parents would cost double or triple what a stamped patio with the same colors (and similar pattern) would cost.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Yah, around double. The material is relatively cheap, but the man hours per sq ft are pretty incredible. On this project it was early spring and we had nothing else to do so we just hunkered down and kept working at it. 

Now if I can only find a paying customer to buy something like this!


----------

